# Bike painting in LA - aluminum/carbon



## badlin (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Southern California, I'm Ben. I'd like to paint my too-flashy Trek 1500 in an attempt to make it a little less appealing to crooks. Right now it's a bright red; I'm thinking of switching it to a flat gray (sans decals).

It seems pretty easy to find folks who'll powdercoat steel frames, but I'm hoping to find a person/place that's able to both powdercoat my aluminum frame and (liquid) paint my carbon fork. So far the cheapest I've been able to find is $300 (stripping/prep included), but I thought I'd solicit the sage advice of the forums. I don't need anything elaborate, just a reliable coater who'll take good care of my precious bike.

Also, I just moved back to LA, so I'd really appreciate any general advice for biking in the city (things to watch out for, moderate rides for evenings, good shops, etc.). As of Sept. 1 I'll be living in the Miracle Mile area, but I'm staying in Hollywood (Fountain and Normandie) for the next week or so.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

My understanding is that powdercoating can damage an aluminum frame since typical powders are cured at 400 degrees. Why not just get a body shop to spray it? Should be a lot cheaper than $300 too.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Just go with some flat black, but beware. The frame angles are what looks good to thiefs. Even plain looking bikes can be stolen too. Do it because you like the simple look of a bike without identifying names.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> ...Why not just get a body shop to spray it? Should be a lot cheaper than $300 too.


Don't count on it ... automotive paints (PPG, DuPont, BASF) are _extremely_ expensive.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

i heard this store paints bikes but i have know idea what the price will be. www.incycle.com


----------

